# zoloft dosage question



## da7575 (Oct 13, 2009)

I would like to know what the typical effective zoloft dosage is for social phobia?
I have been on 50mg for a month and feel a small amount of improvement (with little or no side effects) but was curious if a larger dose is typical, or worth trying?

Another site, crazymeds.us says that 50mg is the highest to go, and beyond that is pointless "...Panic, PTSD and Anxiety disorders - 25mg, once a day, usually in the morning. After at least a week you may increase it to 50mg a day. That's it, just like depression & OCD. You can try taking more, but as above Pfizer states it's not worth it..."

so.. try above 50mg, or not worth it. first hand experiences/advice from others here please ?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Technically thats correct, but everyones different, so trying between 100-200 mg may work better for you, and if not then taper back down to 50 mg.


----------



## fcbfcb (Sep 17, 2009)

For me, at 50mg it was an effective AD, but 100mg totally painted over my depression with warm glowing colors. At 200mg there was an unpleasant tension and no increase in positive effect.

I should mention this was in combination with wellbutrin, nevertheless, 100mg seemed to be the "threshold" dose that brought it to a whole other level.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

fcbfcb said:


> At 200mg there was an unpleasant tension and no increase in positive effect.


Yeah getting too much serotonin comes with it's own set of problems, just as getting too little would. (I'm not necessarily talking about the potentially fatal serotonin syndrome which is unlikely to be presented from SSRI monotherapy alone.) Symptoms of too much serotonin would most likely be presented as excess agitation, anxiety, insomnia etc, if this persists outside of the initial phase of treatment then it's probably a sign that your taking too much.


----------



## da7575 (Oct 13, 2009)

hmmm.. yeah right now the only notable evidence of serotogenic activity as a side effect is a tendency to tighten my jaw. very much like the side effects of an MDMA experience.

i may see about 100mg. 50mg gives me a slightly warm fuzzy apathy about my problems, so I dont worry quite as much about social situations/phone calls before entering into them. it doesnt help much during the situation though.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

da7575 said:


> hmmm.. yeah right now the only notable evidence of serotogenic activity as a side effect is a tendency to tighten my jaw. very much like the side effects of an MDMA experience.


Yeah this was really the only side effect I was getting at 200mg. I was clenching my jaw tightly all the time. I don't think my psychiatrist believed that it was related to the zoloft...


----------



## kenclasix (Jun 5, 2009)

100 or 150mg is the way to go.i started with 50mg for two weeks and then went to 100mg for 2 and a half months,then went to 150mg which i'm still takin now.I've been on zoloft for 6 months now and so happy that my social phobia is almost all gone.I really doubt 50mg will do the job,but be sure to check with your doc first


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

One thing that suprises me about zoloft is that with it's comparatively high affinity for the dopamine reuptake pump, I would have thought that it would have a lower rate of sexual dysfunction than the other SSRI's.


----------



## da7575 (Oct 13, 2009)

jim_morrison said:


> One thing that suprises me about zoloft is that with it's comparatively high affinity for the dopamine reuptake pump, I would have thought that it would have a lower rate of sexual dysfunction than the other SSRI's.


from what i can tell you are right


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

How many weeks did it take for you to feel the effects? Is 150mg much better than 100? I just started zoloft 2 weeks ago and just got bumped up to 100mg yesterday. Counting the days until I feel something....



kenclasix said:


> 100 or 150mg is the way to go.i started with 50mg for two weeks and then went to 100mg for 2 and a half months,then went to 150mg which i'm still takin now.I've been on zoloft for 6 months now and so happy that my social phobia is almost all gone.I really doubt 50mg will do the job,but be sure to check with your doc first


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I went to 300 mg and it still didn't help any.


----------



## kenclasix (Jun 5, 2009)

icedCoffee said:


> How many weeks did it take for you to feel the effects? Is 150mg much better than 100? I just started zoloft 2 weeks ago and just got bumped up to 100mg yesterday. Counting the days until I feel something....


For me it took about 4-6 weeks to feel the warm effects :bananabut the important thing to remember is that everybody reacts to meds differently so it might take a shorter time or longer time for you.Also i'm taking it with klonopin which i think has helped a lot. I just started 150 mg so i'll have to give u an update on that later but i can tell u 100mg did wonders for me:boogie


----------



## icedCoffee (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info and congrats! I hope zoloft helps, I have xanax too but it slows me down mentally too much for a job situation, good for social events though!

I plan to give zoloft at least 3 or 4 months and see how it goes. Just got to 3 week mark and been on 100mg for just 1 week so hopefully in the next few weeks it will really kick in.....



kenclasix said:


> For me it took about 4-6 weeks to feel the warm effects :bananabut the important thing to remember is that everybody reacts to meds differently so it might take a shorter time or longer time for you.Also i'm taking it with klonopin which i think has helped a lot. I just started 150 mg so i'll have to give u an update on that later but i can tell u 100mg did wonders for me:boogie


----------

